# 2003



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

well we have anouther winner in our 2000 post contest ,, i see DL has taken over the rank from Nash ,,, CONGRATES DL  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:       
Bty as of now he is up to 2003 to be exact


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

RE: 2003

well i see no body but me,, responded to the fact that DL has over 2000 post ,, how come???


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: 2003

Yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Quality, not quantity.  Heh..Heh...Heh


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: 2003

ok jim i see how u are ,, but i'll be nice , i won't post what i was thinking    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:
and is does have to do with rv's


----------



## Shadow (Apr 25, 2008)

Re: 2003

Good news bad news I guess. The good news, DL has been a good addition to the forum. Very helpful and informative post. Ask the man anything and he's been there or done that. Bad news, anybody heard from Chelse? Seems like it's been awhile. Think he left Texas to New Mexico and the updates stopped.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 25, 2008)

Re: 2003

After he'd been to Texas there just wasn't anything to talk about.  :clown:


----------



## utmtman (Apr 25, 2008)

Re: 2003

Hey DL congrats on all the posts.   As for Texas, my goodness went thru there my ownself and couldnt wait to get out of the state.  LOL Sorry Tex just couldnt resist.    You know how proud them Utahns are of the sites in Utah.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 25, 2008)

Re: 2003

You really weren't in Texas if you couldn't wait to get out.  In reality...you were probably in the State of Confusion.  Don't fret, I'm there my ownself way too often.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: 2003

Hear Ya Tex! Just would be nice if he  would come on and warn others to that. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: 2003

My fingers have been too cold to post here in Nebraska.

Hey Lee, apparently Tex hasn't bee to Utah.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: 2003

Yes I have. Salt Lake City to Vernal. Drove in a rent car. That's why I'm going back to see more! (I just won't have as much to talk about!   )


----------



## DARLING (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: 2003

Maybe the UFO's in New Mexice got Chelse     OH No   

Darlin


----------

